# New girl!



## SexyHardBody (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey eveyone! I'm new here. My name is Michaellyn. I'm 25 year old female from Sioux Falls, South Dakota. I'm a nurse and  a fitness and swimwear model.    I've into bodybuilding and fitness since I was 14. I got into it for strength training for volleyball and softball.


----------



## irontime (Sep 12, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the Zoo. I am however having a little problem with your stats though, they seem too good to be true. So if you would be so kind as to post pics as soon as possible we would be much obliged


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 12, 2002)

Hiya and welcome to the board!!


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SexyHardBody *_
> Hey eveyone! I'm new here. My name is Michaellyn. I'm 25 year old female from Sioux Falls, South Dakota. I'm a nurse and  a fitness and swimwear model.    I've into bodybuilding and fitness since I was 14. I got into it for strength training for volleyball and softball.



Oh good Lord. This type of introduction on this forum is like putting a kitten into a cage full of horny......er...I mean hungry pitbulls! It's not gonna be pretty. 

Oh well, welcome aboard............Now, release the perverts!


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Hello and welcome to the Zoo. I am however having a little problem with your stats though, they seem too good to be true. So if you would be so kind as to post pics as soon as possible we would be much obliged




I just posted some pics of me in the members pictures forum. Take a good look for yourself.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Sep 12, 2002)

You're already attracting alot of attention so i'd better get my Hello in here and quick  

Welcome to the board and enjoy !


----------



## Dero (Sep 12, 2002)

OMG!!!It, da welcoming comitee????(since when?)
Anyhoo,yes welcome to da zoo, please don't feed da animals!!!
I'm sure you'll like it here,we all did and now we can't get 'nuff...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2002)

welcome!


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

Wellcum


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 12, 2002)

hello again


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey!!!  I know you!!!

You're from ABC.com... RedHeadHardBody!!!

Welcome!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey!
Welcome!
I like this girl. She didn't jus ask to have a look at her...she TOLD us to have a GOOD look!
Hottie w/ an attitude! (good one, by the way)


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Fit Freak (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome aboard!  You sound like a GREAT addition!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome! 

Don't mind these hornballs, most of them are actually pretty nice guys


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yep, we're nice hornballs!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yep, we're nice hornballs!



Oh, except for this guy Burner02

Just kidding Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey... I am too a hornball!


Ohhh! I got smoochies from Les! Guys, eat my dust!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Man, Burner, smooches from Les... you got it made now


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Almost..I still can't get her to cook for me....

But this is a start!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

You know she's just dating this guy (ok shakin up) but she's not married!!!  So there may be hope


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome to IM


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

hey there, how you doin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey! it's Joey Crashman!


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey!!!  I know you!!!
> 
> You're from ABC.com... RedHeadHardBody!!!
> ...




Yes, that's me. ABC is full of too many teenage boys.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You know she's just dating this guy (ok shakin up) but she's not married!!!  So there may be hope




I'm not dating anyone at the moment. I'm single. I quit looking. I'm hot so I know I'll end up landing myself a rich guy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey! it's Joey Crashman!



huh? what'd i miss?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

She was talking about Les to me.

You are lookig to marry a guy named Rich????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

C'mon Crash---
you said, "how you 'doin'

Joey from Friends?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

have you heard of my magic 5 dollar dates?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> C'mon Crash---
> you said, "how you 'doin'
> 
> Joey from Friends?




hahah ya lol i didn't get it at first lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm hearin' you on the $5.00 dates...
it's a real bugger trying to get her to fess it up too!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

ya know, I've come to realize that everytime I post the same threads with you, I have to look at that RM...and I MISS MY BIKE!
I did, just buy a new powerball lottery ticket...so, this time next week, I will have a new one! yeah! That's the plan...or trudge along and buy one later on in some point of time...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm hearin' you on the $5.00 dates...
> it's a real bugger trying to get her to fess it up too!



it's the oops!! i forgot my wallet can you pay this time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

maybe a YZ. All my gear is blue and black. You've got to color cooridinate.....if ya can't be fast...at least look good being slow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe a YZ. All my gear is blue and black. You've got to color cooridinate.....if ya can't be fast...at least look good being slow!



the yz fleshgear graphics are dope lookin there blue flames on a black background


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sold!
I also need to upgrade that CBR to the new R1...red and black...

wait a minute...aren't we supposed to be talking to and about our new lady poster?
So...new girl...can you cook??


----------



## Dero (Sep 12, 2002)

Somebody mentionned da word "FOOD"?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yep...I just had healthy...er, unhealthy but very tasty chinese. Gen, Tao's chicken.

Dero, you sent my your addy, need something, my friend?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

...and when I do win the powerball...I'm gonna go and pick up this baby!
I'll look goooood in this!
http://www2.dupontregistry.com/search/srDetails.asp?itemid=69460&sessionkey={A11FF1A6-7987-49B6-9640-0ECC3D333896}


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...and when I do win the powerball...I'm gonna go and pick up this baby!
> I'll look goooood in this!
> http://www2.dupontregistry.com/search/srDetails.asp?itemid=69460&sessionkey={A11FF1A6-7987-49B6-9640-0ECC3D333896}



i have three of those


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

no, not the model you can stick on you r dresser..I want the real one you can drive...do 170 + mph in...have both men and women drool in your direction...for different reasons, of course!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome to IM SHB! 


Message for Burner - You need a lot of road for that car!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no, not the model you can stick on you r dresser..I want the real one you can drive...do 170 + mph in...have both men and women drool in your direction...for different reasons, of course!



well then i have none BUT! i'm sure i can  get one with 5 dollars


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Rocky Mountains, my brotha!
Miles upon miles of twisty canyons! long straight roads form here to LA!!
This car is SO me!
I'll have to get an Italian haircut...and leather pants!
hmm......those chafe, don't they?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

meh when i'm rich after i patent my new idea i'll have a bunch of em


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...and when I do win the powerball...I'm gonna go and pick up this baby!
> I'll look goooood in this!
> http://www2.dupontregistry.com/search/srDetails.asp?itemid=69460&sessionkey={A11FF1A6-7987-49B6-9640-0ECC3D333896}


Hell, I'd go out with you if you got that car, burner, my friend


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wahoo! See? Hot women will flock to me!
You can be my co-pilot anytime, MS B!
Then we can find me a woman!

I mean, you are an incredible woman and all...but that whole married with children thing..really puts a crimp on things!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Hell, I'd go out with you if you got that car, burner, my friend



Uh, er yea like Butterfly said : I am not married"  With a car like that we can go out to eat everyday LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

i think he was tryin to get shb to believe he was gettin one but i was sorta too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

now now, crash, shb is a nice girl, but I am now having offers from TWO absoloutely gorgeous women! 
You do the math: one girl who wants to marry a guy named Rich, or two absoloutely wonderous women......


So...what's this idea for inventions? Care to share with details??
If they are good...I promise...I...won't....tell...anybody......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

well first off i make somethin then sell it then change my name to rich not tellin you the somethin though


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

My friend is selling this car. I keep trying to talk Butterfly into it. Looks good in my driveway huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

where's the love? Share!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

My boss at the club has one...must be hard to drive that as his daily 'commuter'.....

have you seen the '03 Vipers? suh-wheeet!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

com'on butterfly let em have it a boy's gotta have his toys


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

I love it when his friend let's us borrow the Viper (it's in front of our house BTW)... he actually drives the speed limit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

see and he'd even be responsable with his new toy


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> com'on butterfly let em have it a boy's gotta have his toys


Oh you don't want to get me started on all his toys


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

do you get to drive it?

I'd probably drive it the speed limit myself...hate to get a little wild and crash it....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

one more won't hurt


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> My boss at the club has one...must be hard to drive that as his daily 'commuter'.....
> 
> have you seen the '03 Vipers? suh-wheeet!


The new body style just doesn't have the extreme look like the 2002s and older.

A lady bought a yellow one from the dodge dealer down the road and totaled it within three hours of ownership.

She traded in a front wheel drive caddy. Dumbass thought that driving the viper in the rain (yes raining that day) was like driving the caddy. WRONG! 450hp and rear whell drive...can you say fishtail?


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> do you get to drive it?
> 
> I'd probably drive it the speed limit myself...hate to get a little wild and crash it....


I'll romp on it. No doubt about that, but you don't need to drive fast in this car....just knowing it's there is enough.

It is cool to bark those 335 tires when shifting to third though.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah, not quite so bold a look, but a better car. More refined...50 more ponies and matching torque. 

Three hours of ownership? That must be a record. Did she realize what a friggin Viper is? Or she saw that it was an $$ car and thought she looked cute in it?

You can smoke through three gears on DRY pavement...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

oops sorry, forgot both of you are on.  Has Butterfly ever driven it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

hiya


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

hey!
how's things on the west coast?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

See Butterfly, here's the catch...

IF you let Fade get the Viper, we can all live the life through his stories via the internet!  He'll tell the stories of wild driving, fast and furious curves and all the "other" bennys (you of course!)

And of course, you can drive the car too!  


Isn't that right guys???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

sure, but can I have a turn with teh viper?????


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

Get in line Buddy, it's gonna be a long one if he gets it AND give out turns!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I said it first! I've got 1st dibs!The line starts...behind ME!


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm gonna redo the interior if I get it.

This is cool, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

pic didn't come through for me, anyone else 's work/


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep! worked for me (although I wish it didn't)

Fade, that's some awful shyt man!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

talk about a pimp mobile


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

guess I wasn't meant to see it?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

does it have cow skin seats? fuzzy dice?
?


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

When it opens a new window for the pic hit refresh.


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

I think we took over SHBs thread.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

whose thread????


Damn, now I wish I hadn't seen it...
I like mustangs....but that qualifies as a 'mudstain'....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> whose thread????




the cute girl's that just joined


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I think we took over SHBs thread.



Isn't that what we do best?  (no offense SHB)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

ah yes the way of the post whore


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

the true path to post whoredom is to enlighten onself and set themselves free!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 12, 2002)

i worship post whore budha


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

well then, budah bless you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

I found post whore buddha!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

WELCOME to the SHow Michaellyn.. IM ROCKS and we have some Full Fledged Men!! ( o burner.. I have email waiting to send to you... its almost ready... fruit and all!!)

Enjoy your time here .. it may not always be time worth spending but it certainly can be time well spent.

Be Well

Erilay'a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> we have some Full Fledged Men!!
> Erilay'a



thank you cutie


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> we have some Full Fledged Men!!
> Erilay'a


Physically yes....mentally no.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SexyHardBody *_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not dating anyone at the moment. I'm single. I quit looking. I'm hot so I know I'll end up landing myself a rich guy.




Is this is a serious statement?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

I am afraid so


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> Is this is a serious statement?


We have a girl for Golds_solder (aka..kane)


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

Too damn funny.

Les, you could get away with that but then again, you wouldn't make such a comment....


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

LOL @ Fade....and agree with TP


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

I saw your pictures Sexyredhead, Yopu are not that hot and from what I gather not that intelligent. i may be wrong but hey I call it like I see it.  You cannot hold a candle to the highly intelligent and beautifull women here!!. They are so many, Dino, W8, Leslie, Lina, Butterfly, Princess, Erilaya and soooo many others. I am sure you were only kidding anyways about the Im hot I will get a rich guy thing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

OUCH!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn.. Roughriders.. saddle up.. ^ ouch.

 (in Regards to...QUOTE:I saw your pictures Sexyredhead, Yopu are not that hot and from what I gather not that intelligent. i may be wrong but hey I call it like I see it. You cannot hold a candle to the highly intelligent and beautifull women here!!. They are so many, Dino, W8, Leslie, Lina, Butterfly, Princess, Erilaya and soooo many others. I am sure you were only kidding anyways about the Im hot I will get a rich guy thing.)


 Also


( sawheet.. Thankyou for adding me into the list of the splendid.. I am honored to be in the same list as those amazing ladies .. they are indeed beautiful ,intelligent and classy.You made my day.xoxo)

Eri'


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

ROTFLMAO.....OUCH is fucking right


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok ok

Remember those Sesame Street games...


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh my god that was great Fade!!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Fade man..I drank a gallon of water here this morning, You are not helping my bladder !

Now I got that damn song in my head too.. "  one of these things is not like the others one of these things just doesn't belong..... la la la la la la ......"

DAMN!

Eri'


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2002)

OMG Fade, that was too funny.

I guess some people don't have a good way of making friends.  The past 2 days I've now seen a chick and a dick with attitudes.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh Mochy  HOT! and smart


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

OMFG....Fade that has to be one of the funniest things I have ever seen posted


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

TOTALLY AGREE WITH KUSO...nice work!


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Thank you thank you from the B and F graphics team.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I found post whore buddha!!!



Ahh I  am willing to  convert religions : if I get to rub the DJD buddahs...???errr ummm belly. LOL

gave me da giggles CM

Wink
Eri'


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

LMAO- That was a good one Fade!! But where were me and Mochy


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

He needs a full pic of the avatar sweetie, then he can do it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice try craig!  Think it'll work?


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

Lets hope so, you know a 360 of that avy would be RAD


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

How about a streaming video?

Did I start all this....opps!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Nice try craig!  Think it'll work?



It was worth a try.  What do you think Leslie


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

SWEET


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey if they had a video of Sxyredhead it would be a SCREAMING video.   ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrllllggg.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMAO- That was a good one Fade!! But where were me and Mochy


Believe me, it was a tough call which pics to include!!!  Too many beautiful ladies here.

I had even downloaded your before pic Les, but couldn't find Mochy's or J-Bo's or Lorraine's... So I went with what I could find


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

My before pic Oh we need not show that! LOL

Craig and Sawheet and TP:  NO way JOSE!! The only way you will see my bod is if Playboy comes knocking on my door! LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

....fainted.....


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

Whats Huge`s number again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

You mean Hugh?

Les, serious question for you.  How come you were perfectly willing to post the before pics but not the after.  Its fine that you'd rather not, I am just curious how come?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You mean Hugh?



Opps, maybe bed time 

Yeah, I meant Hugh!!


----------



## Craft (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SexyHardBody *_
> I'm not dating anyone at the moment. I'm single. I quit looking. I'm hot so I know I'll end up landing myself a rich guy.



I'm sorry but.... LMFAO! Actually I'm not sorry either.....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Opps, maybe bed time
> ...


Although, with all those beautiful women he gets it might be HUGE


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but.... LMFAO! Actually I'm not sorry either.....




HUH???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I saw your pictures Sexyredhead, Yopu are not that hot and from what I gather not that intelligent. i may be wrong but hey I call it like I see it.  You cannot hold a candle to the highly intelligent and beautifull women here!!. They are so many, Dino, W8, Leslie, Lina, Butterfly, Princess, Erilaya and soooo many others. I am sure you were only kidding anyways about the Im hot I will get a rich guy thing.



THANK YOU SAWHEET!!!  That was to sweet of you to include me with all the other beauties here!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You mean Hugh?
> 
> Les, serious question for you.  How come you were perfectly willing to post the before pics but not the after.  Its fine that you'd rather not, I am just curious how come?




I prefer to wait unitl the "end" product for full pics

Besides I did post some progress pics a lil ways back!

I tell you what, Next progress pic session (Oct 1) I will strike a pose esp for you guys Kay?


........I am serious!


----------



## Craft (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> 
> HUH???




Whats hard to understand? I found her comment about landing a rich guy to be fucking hilarious.


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Craft (Sep 13, 2002)

Omy goodness.... Leslie literally makes my jaw drop. 

Seriously stunning.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey that wasn't fair LOL
 I said NO BEFORE pics!

Ok, now I will have to withdraw my statement of my pose for you guys next progress pic session! 

BTW- thanks Craft


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

Damn! Nice Pics Les, hadn't seen those before!   


Is it Oct. 1st yet?....how bout now?


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm sorry Leslie, is that better.


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey that wasn't fair LOL
> I said NO BEFORE pics!
> 
> ...



Nooooooooooooo! We need the new Pics, You're a HOTTIE!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

SHE IS>>>>>>>>> STUNNING<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Leslie.. you are absolutely gorgeous.. Ya remind of the girl that won one of the pageants I was in highschool.. she had 4 points above me ! darn it.. Your beautiful!

Gonna be hard to improve such perfection. 

( Eri..crawling back to the gym.. as I am no slim tall creature.. but I am gonna give Mellisa Coates a runnin for the money LOL )


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Craigie- you know I can't get mad at ya I was playing with you

Yes horndogs I will still do a special "pose" for y'all 

Eri~ You are such a sweetie! Spanks for the kind words


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Craigie- you know I can't get mad at ya I was playing with you

Yes horndogs I will still do a special "pose" for y'all 

Shooter~ LOL you are Funny! I will still post the progress pic But ya gotta not MISS it again!

Eri~ You are such a sweetie! Spanks for the kind words [/QUOTE]


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

no probs Les I will be happy and honored to spank ya anytime babydoll 

Eri'


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Craigie- you know I can't get mad at ya I was playing with you
> 
> Yes horndogs I will still do a special "pose" for y'all
> ...



I knew you weren't mad sweetie, but I don't want to do anything to mess up more pics of you.   I think you will knock em dead in your show.


----------



## irontime (Sep 13, 2002)

Just seen Fade's work, holy shit


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

I will definitely not be missing those pics. I'm putting it in my daytimer, Oct. 1st.

18 sleeps til Oct 1st.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

LMAO!!!


Eri~ I think these boys need the Spankings!! LOL


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

spankings..OH yes.. I could do that.. I could really.. Oh please, let me.. LOL

sheesh.I am getting myself all worked up and I am alone..(again)

hee hee

Eri'


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Eri~ I think these boys need the Spankings!! LOL



We've been very very bad boys!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Cum,step inside my office ya naughty naughty boy.. 
Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

See now Les... that's why I didn't include your before pics in the collage... I tought you'd rather wait for the new ones


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Cum,step inside my office ya naughty naughty boy..
> Eri'



Yee Haaawww...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

Holyshiat.. shooter .. too funny I am crackin up 
Eri'


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

Well I can't concentrate on work anymore......looks like Friday the 13th is lucky after all....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I was just looking for smilies like that... where'd you find them?


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

http://bestsmileys.com/


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks!!!


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

no prob sweetie!


----------



## Dero (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> spankings..OH yes.. I could do that.. I could really.. Oh please, let me.. LOL
> 
> sheesh.I am getting myself all worked up and I am alone..(again)
> ...


Where's da line for da spanking????
I've been so bad...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

O dero I have special plans for you big boy.. I will PM ya laters..

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

HI B!!! 
Whatcha doing this weekend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

So where didthe New Girl go anyway?  Guess she got frightened off!


----------



## shooter (Sep 13, 2002)

You Think?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

MAN!! I would have ran far~& Never come back here!!!  
She asked for it!!! She sounds WAYYYYYYYYYYYY Tooo conceited!!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 13, 2002)

Maybe her and Anna Nicole Smith hade a dinner date


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So where didthe New Girl go anyway?  Guess she got frightened off!



Probably at another board searching for attention


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 13, 2002)

ya gotta be able to hold your own here at IM.. if ya wanna play with da bigguns.. smiles coyly at Kuso... 

Be well

Erilay'a


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Ok ok
> 
> Remember those Sesame Street games...



Sings.......

One of these things is not like the others.

One of these things is not the same.

Can you tell which one is not like the others?

La la lala alalaa  

Fade that was one of the funniest things I have seen on this board! LMAO! Awesome!laugh:


----------



## kuso (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ya gotta be able to hold your own here at IM.. if ya wanna play with da bigguns.. smiles coyly at Kuso...



You sure do...and Erilaya, you can hold mine any time you want


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

I bet Prince could tell if she's been back...


----------



## Fade (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, as much as I like the props, the pic was Butterflys idea.

She just didn't wanna post it.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> 
> Is this is a serious statement?




I'm serious about being single. I was being a smart butt about being a gold digger though.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Maybe her and Anna Nicole Smith hade a dinner date



I was joking about being a gold digger. Go get a sense of humor now.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So where didthe New Girl go anyway?  Guess she got frightened off!




I'm still here.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Probably at another board searching for attention




I had tickets to the Nickelback concert here in Sioux Falls last night. I have a life as well you know. I was out with the girls last night and I had fun.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> MAN!! I would have ran far~& Never come back here!!!
> She asked for it!!! She sounds WAYYYYYYYYYYYY Tooo conceited!!




I'm not going anywhere. I'm not conceited. It's called self confidence.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a sense of humor sweety and I gather you do too because you are calling yourself a model and acting like you are the hottest thing, my bad


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

Excuse me I am a model.


----------



## kuso (Sep 15, 2002)

LOL@sawheet 

You know SHB......I don`t think it was the "gold digger" comment that was the offensive part of you post!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SexyHardBody *_
> Excuse me I am a model.


  If you post some actual modeling pics, head shots whatever. And they look like you have built yourself up to then I will take it all back.


----------



## SexyHardBody (Sep 15, 2002)

Just wait. They are coming soon. I just had a photo shoot a few weeks ago. I'm waiting for my new pics from that shoot.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 15, 2002)

Till then you are a model, and I am going to be a superhero!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you ever been published? If so, and it wasn't the local newspaper or favor for your uncle's friend, then you can call yourself an "aspiring" fitness model. Photo shoots do not make you a fitness model. Idf you have made major mags ect like Oxygen, Maxin- then you are a fitness model- ie. Monica Brant


----------



## mmafiter (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Have you ever been published? If so, and it wasn't the local newspaper or favor for your uncle's friend, then you can call yourself an "aspiring" fitness model. Photo shoots do not make you a fitness model. Idf you have made major mags ect like Oxygen, Maxin- then you are a fitness model- ie. Monica Brant



Actually, I disagree with you here Leslie. I submit that yes, when you are in a mag, etc, you can call yourself a fitness model.....but....if you enter fitness modelling competitions (and place or win) you can call yourself a fitness model as well. 

Take w8lifter for instance. She's never been published in a print magazine, but she has placed in a few compeitions and won the NY Naturals. But by your strict definition, w8lifter isn't a fitness model. I vehemently disagree.

As for Sexyhardbody; the reason some members seems antagonistic toward you is the fact you are blabbing about being a fitness model, etc; then when we look at your picture, you have a distented belly, rolls, and an unprofessional "look" about you.

I'm sure you have entered a fitness competition or two, but ANYONE can enter a fitness competition. If you won or placed, then that's a little more impressive. When you behave this way, you inadvertantly demean all the hard work and knowledge a "real" fitness model has achieved, which makes people angry. You could go to a general board and get by on your story, but to come to a competitive board, where professional athletes hang out, and try to pass yourself off in such an obnoxious way, will get you grief.

I know I sound like an asshole (and I am one), but I'm just telling you how it is. I get the same way when some guy competes in a grappling tournament and then tells me he's had MMA "fights". I tell them the same thing. No, you aren't a fighter, you're a grappler.......huge, HUGE difference.


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I know I sound like an asshole (and I am one),


----------



## lina (Sep 15, 2002)

Well I think "eddy" the photographer was looking for a model a few days ago....... 

OOHHHHH, eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did HE go?!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Actually, I disagree with you here Leslie. I submit that yes, when you are in a mag, etc, you can call yourself a fitness model.....but....if you enter fitness modelling competitions (and place or win) you can call yourself a fitness model as well.
> ...




YES!!!!  I completely agree! I am blonde and also typed my response in a hurry But you stated the def of a "fitness model" extensively well! Right on Mmafitter


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well I think "eddy" the photographer was looking for a model a few days ago.......
> 
> OOHHHHH, eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did HE go?!!


Ouch!!!
   

 to Lina and Les!!!


----------



## Venus (Sep 15, 2002)

I am killing myself laughing at this thread going from welcome to cars then to absolute chaos. That was a cool collage Butterfly and Fade thanks for including my pic. Red maybe till you have been published in a fitness publication it would be best to call yourself an aspiring fitness model.Then perhaps people will not be so hard on you Oh yes, and welcome.


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> I am killing myself laughing at this thread going from welcome to cars then to absolute chaos. That was a cool collage Butterfly and Fade thanks for including my pic. Red maybe till you have been published in a fitness publication it would be best to call yourself an aspiring fitness model.Then perhaps people will not be so hard on you


THAT,from a real genuine model!!!
Hiya V.how you been?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey!  I'm a model!!  I've been published!!!

but I was 7 mos pregnant and it was 15 yrs ago 

Oh well


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

And another model!!!
This place is just full of models,good looking models on top of that!!!

Me,I'm just a biker...


----------



## irontime (Sep 15, 2002)

And probably not a very good one at that.


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

Who asked you????
You,you,IT!!!!!!!

Eh,how goes IT????


----------



## irontime (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry pal, seen the opportuntiy for a slam and couldn't resist.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2002)

I think you all offended Miss SexyHardBody.


----------



## irontime (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I think you all offended Miss SexyHardBody.


......................and?


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Sorry pal, seen the opportuntiy for a slam and couldn't resist.


OK,since you don't live here,I'll let ya!!!
How's school?
 
Is da library just a hive of activity at this time of day(on a sunday)


----------



## irontime (Sep 15, 2002)

I WAS doing homework and thought I'd stop in to see what was going on over here. See what a bad influence you people are on me 

But I really should be getting back to it, see you all tommorrow


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAHAHAHA.....



Take care Bro!!! 
Get dat nose back in da books!!!
AND SET ASIDE YOUR PENTHOUSE!!!


----------



## Venus (Sep 15, 2002)

Great Dero! Butterfly you are a very beautiful model to say the least!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> maybe till you have been published in a fitness publication it would be best to call yourself an aspiring fitness model.Then perhaps people will not be so hard on you Oh yes, and welcome.



Hey V! 

Also, to add to this is that "An Aspiring model" is great title!  

However, what I like about my friend, Deeann is that although she's been published in Musclemag, Intl' (with the great Venus!!) etc. and actively competes, she still humbles herself and continues to strive for her ultimate goals!

To be in more magazines rather than just fitness etc. but others I cannot mention at this time, out of respect for her.  In my signature line, there will be updates.  Even though she was in last month's Ironmag issue (1 photo), she realizes that she needs more and would like more.  Call her more of a Family-career-woman-model" etc.  That's what I love about Deeann!  

Simply, down to earth along with the GREAT V!  

And, that is the message I am portraying to you SHB, "Great Attitude and a level headed mind' is superior and just as beautiful!  Just trying to help.


----------



## Venus (Sep 15, 2002)

I loove Deeann davidjasondean!!! I can't wait to see those carwash pics we took together. She is truely an awesome person and I hope I get a chance to shoot with her again.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well I think "eddy" the photographer was looking for a model a few days ago.......
> 
> OOHHHHH, eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did HE go?!!



I have a feeling that we will not be seeing eddie and SexyHardBody again.


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> I loove Deeann davidjasondean!!! I can't wait to see those carwash pics we took together. She is truely an awesome person and I hope I get a chance to shoot with her again.



Hmmmn... I would think with two hot gals, you two will DO VERY GOOD  in the industry   I haven't seen the carwash pics yet and Deeann hasn't told me if she has them or not.  I'll call her here this week.  Deeann has some pretty cool things lined up!  But I will let her tell ya!  

Good to hear from you again, Venus and hope to hear more from ya!  Let me know of any updates on your web page etc.!!

I haven't returned to school (took the summer off) and I will have that banner for you of course, with your approval!

Speaking of such, I have to go work on the web page before I leave!

Talk to you soon!  

David


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that we will not be seeing eddie and SexyHardBody again.



I wouldn't count your marbles on that one there Prince.  Those who are "industry elite-hot models" (kidding of course!) usually HAVE the last say in it.  Bigger heads try to prevail in matters such as this one.  In this case, hers is quite huge!!!!  I'm sure she'll have a few choice words for us.


----------



## sawheet (Sep 15, 2002)

I dont know I think I saw her in the sundays paper. modeling Marthe Stewarts fall line for K MArt.  no Super K!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 15, 2002)

Sorry to be a bitch but on another forum she has that she is a Bud girl and Hawaiin tropic model  Not in my world she's not...

Also, I've never seen her post anywhere about her current diet and workout program....

I'm no w8 or butterfly but at least I'm honest about who and what I am!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Sorry to be a bitch but on another forum she has that she is a Bud girl and Hawaiin tropic model  Not in my world she's not...
> 
> Also, I've never seen her post anywhere about her current diet and workout program....
> ...



Bud Girl and a Hawaiian Tropic girl?  Well, only a picture could tell and maybe she could back that up with pictures.  Well, I don't know what she looked like b4 giving birth but right now, as MMAFITER said.... well, he said it all.  

Very interesting HLynn!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I dont know I think I saw her in the sundays paper. modeling Marthe Stewarts fall line for K MArt.  no Super K!



Hey Prince.  I take that back.  NOW, I don't believe she's coming back.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> Butterfly you are a very beautiful model to say the least!


Thanks Venus!  You are too kind, I'm sure!  

Actually I was a fashion model rather than fitness model and gave it all up years ago when I became a mommy!  I was single and decided to use my extra time to earn my degree so I could get a good 9-5 job to support my sweet son.

Listen to me ramble on  

P.S. I loved those carwash pics of yours!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I dont know I think I saw her in the sundays paper. modeling Marthe Stewarts fall line for K MArt.  no Super K!


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

ROTFL......

this thread just keeps getting better


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ROTFL......
> 
> this thread just keeps getting better



Doesn't it though!  I'd actually like to see her come back.


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Me too actually.....


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Ah don't fret guys- She will be back- Her ego- I mena um, confidence is so big, nothing seems to knock this girl off her pedestal


----------



## shooter (Sep 16, 2002)

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Glad to see this thread still going. You guys bust me up. too funny......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm just reading this thread now.  Man, you guys are being rough on the new girl for one little comment she made.  Where's your sense of humor?  I certainly read her "I'm hot so I'll land a rich guy" comment with a sense of humor.  She has not flamed anyone, and she certainly did nothing worthy of the attacks.

Give her a chance instead of trying to drive her away.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 16, 2002)

Okay....I think it's time to close this thread...the drama just keeps continuing.....I'm sure everyone gets the point by now


----------

